# lee lakosky...giant whitetail



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

all i have seen is this picture and believe that it is from this year. it's an absolute giant whitetail so thought i would pass along the picture. he is a dedicated whitetail hunter that shoots only deer that are over 3 1/2 yrs old. he has a lot of acres that he gets to manage, and gets to hunt more than any of us. with that being said, it's still impressive, i have watched his hunting shows and i will admit that he is a better bowhunter than i am. doesn't hunt high fences either, so he deserves a deer like this.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

WHAT A HORSE! 
Was the deer taken in Ohio?..


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

His wife is ten times better lookin that that deer 

Thats pretty cool, lucky, and gives ya somethin to look up to... but his stuff isn't my thing no offense...


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> His wife is ten times better lookin that that deer
> 
> Yeah, she is one Hot Doe !!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What a FREAK! That is one awesome deer! As for his wife, I will not say what I think because I too am married and if I heard someone say the things, that she makes me think, I would beat the life out him! lol


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

muskieman... highly doubt it was ohio, most likely iowa because that is where there land is and where they live. they hunt all over but never seen them in ohio on there shows. just a unique deer i seen a picture of and thought i'd show.

northsouth... no offense taken here.

as for his wife, all i have to say is he landed himself a keeper there, definetly not a catch and release, more of a mount...


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree on both fronts on this one hell fro a awhile i didn't even notice the other guys all i saw was massive deer then sraight to hot chick. makes me feel good that i'm not the only one that noticed! haha! i wouldn't/don't take offense when someone checks out/comments on how my wife looks i take it as a complimnet like i did a good job, after all she is my wife


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

That deer is huge! the character is crazy.... I met Lee & Tiffany at the 2008 Deerassic Classic. She stopped me dead in my tracks and my jaw dropped all i could do was stand there and stare. She is absolutly beautiful, especially in plain clothes. I stood in line for 20min and got her autograph and a picture w/her. She was also very nice to talk to.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

lee and tiffany are two of the coolest people on tv. i think they hunt the way it should be show no fences to keep the deer in. on one show they showed where people had tresspassed on their property so it shows their human. thats a giant deer and shows what management can do for a large chunk of land. as for tiffany i just want a hug and a pic one day lol shes freakin beautiful. with whitetails and a wife like that who could ask for more


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

alumcreeker said:


> as for tiffany i just want a hug and a pic one day lol shes freakin beautiful.


If your gunna wish, might as well wish big


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow! What a King Stud Buck!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

She's gorgeous and she hunts! By the way it is a nice deer


----------

